# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  قضيه مهمه جداً  عن الشيك بدون رصيد

## فداء نصار

أعطي (أ) شيك لم يحدد قيمته إلي (ب) بهدف تأسيس منزل الزوجية فطلبت من (أ) مشاركة 

الشركة التى يمتلكها مع شقيقها فعندما رفض (أ) قامت (ب) بوضع مبلغ 5 ملايين بالشيك 

وتقديمه الي المحكمه .

----------


## فداء نصار

الأسانيد القانونيه :
تثير هذه القضية جريمة إصدار شيك بدون رصيد .
أولاً . وجود شيك : وهو عبارة عن أمر من الساحب (مُصدر الشيك) الي المسحوب عليه (البنك)بأن يدفع الي المستفيد .
الشروط الواجب توافرها في الشيكات :
1- أن يكون مبلغ نقدى وليس بضاعة .
2- ان يكون ثلاثي الأطراف .
3- أن يصدر الشيك علي نموذج بنكي .

مبادئ تحكم الشيكات .
1- مبدأ التفويض : مفاده أن يفوض الساحب المستفيد كتابة المبلغ .
2- مبدأ الفورية : مفاده أن كل بيان في الشيك يفيد الأجل يعتبرلاغياً كأن لم يكن .
3- أن الشيك ورقه مستقلة بذاتها .

أركان جريمة سحب شيك غير قابل للوفاء .
أولاً . الركن المادي . ويتمثل في : 
1- إعطاء شيك وليس له حساب في البنك .
2- الساحب لديه حساب في البنك ولكنه لا يكفي لسداد المبلغ المنصوص عليه في الشيك.
3- أن الساحب قام بإعطاء الشيك للمستفيد وكان يوجد رصيد كافٍ ولكنه أصدر أمر بعدم صرف مقابل الشيك للمستفيد .
4- أن يقوم الساحب يكتابة الشيك بطريقة تمنع صرفه .
5- قيام الساحب بتظهير الشيك وهو يعلم بأن ليس له رصيد كفاية .

ثانياً . الركن المعنوى .
هذه الجريمة من الجرائم العمدية التي يتكون فيها الركن المعنوي من القصد الجنائي العام وليس الخاص بعنصريه (العلم والإرادة) .

*ملحوظة : لا عبرة بالباعث علي الشيك .
التطبيق . يتضح من الأسانيد القانونيه السابقة أن (أ) يسأل عن جريمة سحب شيك غير قابل للوفاء .



أرجو أن تكون هذه الإجابة الصحيحة للقضية وفى حالة إغفال أي نقطة أرجو كتابتها علي المنتدي للإستفادة

----------


## elavocatowaleed

شكرا على الموضوع والله الموفق

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

